# Tractor storage solutions



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I built this for my tractor. Still adding little things here and there, but it really is handy.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks pretty good! Beats having to carry that around in the bucket from job to job.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Country Boy said:


> Looks pretty good! Beats having to carry that around in the bucket from job to job.


See the hook at the bottom of the shelf? That's for the buckets man!:lmao:


----------



## issacburns (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks pretty difficult for implementing and adding such modifications in the tractor,seems that you have worked really hard and there is lot to learn from you..


----------

